# Calcium + L-Glutamine, feel very depressed and tired



## melissaboy (May 21, 2012)

Hello dear IBS-Dser,I've been using L-Glutamine for 1.5 weeks now.Prior to the time, I finished a 3 weeks trip to India with friends, of course being the one singled-out with daily diarrhea during the holidays.But my IBS-D has been around for 1.5 years now, with the worst phase right after the trip.I was prescribed Rifaximin for 2 weeks and it helped at lot, seemingly with E.Coli.Right afterwards i was recommended taking Glutamin. With Cacliumcarbonat I was already familiar 6 months earlier as a OTC for loose stools, but side effects discouraged me from continuing it.Days following Glutamine: My IBS-D went away after a few days, but sadly something else crept in! I felt really tired even after only 2,5g per day, no matter if sport was accompanied to the dosage. My sleep seemed better though. But still, on top of being edgy and grumpy and spaced out some of the time, some kind of depression quickly doomed for me within my mind.I can't explain why such a small dosage could produce all of this [80g Meat does contain over 4g I think]. My only explanation at hand could be some sort of fatal combination of calciumcarbonat, which I take with meals in advance, with the glutamine.Now I am trying to shed off all accumulation in my body of both of them and then start reintroducing separately and in small amounts, first-off being glutamine. I also find that my attention got really worse, escpecially my motivation and remembering [getting socially anxious, really OCD like and feeling a constant blow to the head, which feels heavy and foggy and sometimes in vertigo]. As I had no real problem with both of them I credit it to either of the supplements.Before the attempts with calcium and glutamin, I tried the prescription drug Wellbutrin, which helped me tremendously and I plan on taking it in the end of this week after my talk with Mrs. Doc, along with Opipramol for the anxiety I have since having taken the Glutamine, which was shown to be detrimental for OCD or BPD..Has anyone else felt something similar when using calcium or L-glutamine. Your response would help me enormously identifying the problem/root.BTW. I have no lactose, gluten, fructose intolerance. thyroids have been checked. My diet is exempt from milk so far and other triggers like coffee,alcohol [even one drop], high-fat cheese or acidic soups, purées. I contrast to other suffers I think of my problems as mild but still life-compromising as my BM frequency is >=4 times a day, and without OTC more loose than solid..Again, what concerns calcium with vit D: I went to so far as to buy magnesium chloride as a pump spray for the skin, in fear that my levels would plummet and I would need a boost. It's quite effective and stimulating and no diarrhea is followed as with oral magnesium supplements. Even with its enrichment the calcium is quite a put-off when it seemingly sedates [and hinders absorption of iron [could this cause my tiredness??]], although I need to test it again separatly without glutamine..I never wanted to take Imodium as I thought it to be too mighty and unnatural, even though Wellbutrin isn't exactly too friendly either but it seems to fix the brain-gut axis as a bonus to its anticholinergic properties, which do have other side effects..It would be great help if some IBS-Dser familiar with Calcium could tell me his/her mental state or experience when on calcium, and whether iron absoprtion has been a problem.Even better the same with Glutamine..All this has brought me to a clinching point: IBS, OCD and maybe Bipolar Disorder _what follows is a personal story, you can skip it__[i am extremely sorry for my friends, as I often can't control my outburst..yesterday I got so fed-up with my partner. I drove us to my partner's friends the day earlier, who live near stuttgart for a lovely reunion [friends: she is studying for a job as social worker in the context of juvenile cases, he is already a social worker for kids in pychiatric care]. As me met the road home, my partner drove and forgot to fill petrol but didn't want to admit to it, although I underlined all morning and the day before that we need to . So we had already left the city [I kept silent about the tank as I was angry about other things], when this happened and after 15 km on the autobahn a gas station cropped up, but we could have had a stall. In fury I took his 200 euro sunglasses and threw them out of the top car sliding window out onto the fast track..they shattered..we kept silent for the ongoing two hours and temporarily split up for the day]_Here are some links for L-Glutamine: the first two are for its downing effects, the last for general information.http://www.celiac.com/gluten-free/topic/91259-l-glutamine-does-it-work-to-repair-your-gut/http://www.dr-bob.org/cgi-bin/pb/mget.pl?post=/babble/alter/20080612/msgs/840736.htmlhttp://extrahappiness.com/happiness/?p=3617


----------



## whitescarf (Jul 11, 2011)

Hi, I have never taken Glutamine but I take calcium carbonate and get pretty much everything you mentioned, that heavy/foggy feeling I actually have right now. It mainly happens when lying down etc. I get a light headed/nauseous feeling sometimes too. It's not fun. Also, I'm certainly not completely mentally healthy. I have depression and anxiety (although the anxiety was there long before calcium and is probably at least partly the cause of the depression).Now I'm questioning the calcium. The thing is, I rely on it to get me through the day so It's not like I can just stop taking it.I have no doubt in my mind that I would have much worse anxiety and probably depression if I didn't start taking calcium. I used to be stuck to the toilet in the morning fretting about school. I have mood swings too by the way. I just know I can't come off the calcium yet. I will probably try over the summer and see what happens.Sorry I couldn't help more.


----------



## melissaboy (May 21, 2012)

whitescarf said:


> Hi, I have never taken Glutamine but I take calcium carbonate and get pretty much everything you mentioned, that heavy/foggy feeling I actually have right now. It mainly happens when lying down etc. I get a light headed/nauseous feeling sometimes too. It's not fun. Also, I'm certainly not completely mentally healthy. I have depression and anxiety (although the anxiety was there long before calcium and is probably at least partly the cause of the depression).Now I'm questioning the calcium. The thing is, I rely on it to get me through the day so It's not like I can just stop taking it.I have no doubt in my mind that I would have much worse anxiety and probably depression if I didn't start taking calcium. I used to be stuck to the toilet in the morning fretting about school. I have mood swings too by the way. I just know I can't come off the calcium yet. I will probably try over the summer and see what happens.Sorry I couldn't help more.


Hi whitescarf!sorry for not responding, I had some off time lately from the pc.I seem now to have become accustomed to the calcium, and don't seem that it messes up to much my system, after reading some stuff up, I also think that I won't get a calcium shock







.Caclium as you said is now my maintenance drug of good choice.Lately I have reintroduced an atypical AD I've had some good effects on it in the past, escpecially the anticholinergic effects which also tricyclic AD include as side-effects, but are the good effects for me!But I included them only on the background that I think that my attention has worsened because of my fretting abit. Wellbutrin, or Elontril as it's called in Europe, seems to fix that too. I just hope that it will not lose its power one day..What concerns Glutamine, I still take it, but to a minimal dosage, like one-half teaspoon dispersed into two glass of water aday.There is a chance that this can actually heal my intestinal lining in the long run, or so I hope by its mechanism







.Only draw-back: Wellbutrin isn't really anything for anxiety in the short run I guess, but I stick up through the time till it actually works up its second purpose, the AD and ADD thing..this takes, so I hear, up to 8 weeks..When matters get worse, I also have a tricylic AD in my drawer..it's called opipramol, it has been invented in Switzerland and is for anxiety and OCD I guess.. it is also quite effective for IBS-D in low dosage.. but I will only resort to this when other things fail..I hope this is somewhat helpful


----------



## melissaboy (May 21, 2012)

---------------|||deleted o.g.o. double entry||||----------------


----------



## melissaboy (May 21, 2012)

This is me again!For all reading up this post, I decided to undergo a SeHCAT test, for a possible bile acid malabsorption, which calcium is known to alleviate a bit.My drugs are still working, but I would still like to fathom all theoretical causes.Now I'm waiting for a callback of the doc for the feasability of the test in his location.I will keep you posted on the results in a few weeks time! I actually hope I have the malabsorption, even though it rarely occurs by itself, mostly on grounds of, as wiki puts it, "surgery to the ileum, [is] Crohn's disease, with a number of other gastro-intestinal causes, or [is] commonly a primary, idiopathic condition". The latter I don't get :wacko:What concerns other causes, I've tested for a few big ones: Lact. & Gluten Intolerance, done Colonoscopy and Gastroscopy [of cause no apparent ailments or findings..] and done a tour de antibiotica after traveling to India with friends [took Rifaximin which helps also with SIBO and it did non cause diarrhea as it is a nonabsorbable AB].IBS-D has made a debut in cinema lately. Featuring in the film "The intouchables" Yvonne [Anne Le Ny] is shown having taken Imodium before a big banquit at Phillipe's manison. I really like the honesty in this scene, escpecially Triss knowing ...


----------



## melissaboy (May 21, 2012)

Hello again,for an update _[if anyone read my posts anyway] _I have taken in opipramol as an axiolytic, as my stress levels seem to have risen lately. I think it is a great tricyclic drug which properties are different to other tcc, as it doesn't directly balance serotonin transmitters _[more precisely it blocks: less 5-HT2A, more less D2,less Histamin-H1,but activates σ1-receptors.]_ and is known to help escpecially male IBS-D sufferers. On this combo I will start to work out again to shake of any groggy effects but Elontril will keep these away anyway.I will keep you informed on my progress!


----------

